# The dangers of aspartame



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Part #1






Part #2






Part #3






:gaah:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Another video for you - watch when you have time to read the text through-out the video.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I can't take any of that seriously. I checked webmd. Nothing there on it. It's not like the New England Journal of Medicine declared it to be dangerous. There aren't any studies that have shown it to be unsafe. I think one of the motivations in attacking things like aspartame is a hostility towards capitalism and blind prejudice in favor of organic and natural foods.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BillS said:


> I can't take any of that seriously. I checked webmd. Nothing there on it. It's not like the New England Journal of Medicine declared it to be dangerous. There aren't any studies that have shown it to be unsafe. I think one of the motivations in attacking things like aspartame is a hostility towards capitalism and blind prejudice in favor of organic and natural foods.


Oh, well if WebMD says it's OK. 



> There aren't any studies that have shown it to be unsafe.


None what so ever? How could you possibly no that?

There are plenty of red flags about this product for me to avoid it.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Disclaimer: didn't watch all videos, limited data here....

Didn't they say over 20 years ago that mess caused tumors in mice?

Your better off drinking sugary soda than this fake stuff. Any of it. I have a friend addicted to diet coke... Heck it's got one of those in it. She has horrible withdrawals when trying to stop, beyond the caffeine headache...she drinks coffee too, so not sure it's caffeine, by she gets the shakes. 

That mess is bad for ya!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

For me, ever since I had my first "taste" of NutraSweet (aspartame), I alway got a real bad case of stomach pains if I had just a little bit of it from chewing some gum with it. If I got lots of it (like in a diet Coke) I would throw up by the end of the can of DietCoke.

I had friends "test" me thinking it was just something in my head - it never failed, I would always get sick.

Watching those videos tells me that I am not the only one to have that happen to them ... I am probably one of many, but, with all the cover-ups about it, the information is not widely known ...


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Half of the population is allergic to it. I am one of them. Also most people that I know with arthritic symptoms improve drastically when the stop drinking diet stuff. WebMD can kiss my sweet assets...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

We are not alone ...


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I can taste it a mile away. Wife brought home some canned fruit, nothing on the label, but I can taste it.

There have been some pretty amazing exposes about how that crap got approved.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The first heads-up that something was wrong with aspartame should have been that Monsanto has its fingers all in it.

A little background, pardon if it was covered in the vids but my pc's sound card is dead so I dont waste my time watching he silent movies.

http://rense.com/general33/legal.htm

How Aspartame Became
Legal - The Timeline
From Rich Murray
[email protected]
12-24-2

From Norfolk Genetic Information Network (Taken from Welcome to the Spin Machine by Michael Manville http://www.freezerbox.com/archive/2001/04/biotech/ http://www.freezerbox.com/ )

In 1985 Monsanto purchased G.D. Searle, the chemical company that held the patent to aspartame, the active ingredient in NutraSweet. Monsanto was apparently untroubled by aspartame's clouded past, including a 1980 FDA Board of Inquiry, comprised of three independent scientists, which confirmed that it "might induce brain tumors."

The FDA had actually banned aspartame based on this finding, only to have Searle Chairman Donald Rumsfeld (currently the Secretary of Defense) vow to "call in his markers," to get it approved.

On January 21, 1981, the day after Ronald Reagan's inauguration, Searle re-applied to the FDA for approval to use aspartame in food sweetener, and Reagan's new FDA commissioner, Arthur Hayes Hull, Jr., appointed a 5-person Scientific Commission to review the board of inquiry's decision.

It soon became clear that the panel would uphold the ban by a 3-2 decision, but Hull then installed a sixth member on the commission, and the vote became deadlocked. He then personally broke the tie in aspartame's favor. Hull later left the FDA under allegations of impropriety, served briefly as Provost at New York Medical College, and then took a position with Burston-Marsteller, the chief public relations firm for both Monsanto and GD Searle. Since that time he has never spoken publicly about aspartame.

The Aspartame/NutraSweet Timeline

http://www.swankin-turner.com/aspartame.html http://www.swankin-turner.com/hist.html

Aspartame/NutraSweet: The History of the Aspartame Controversy

By James Turner, ESQ. Director of the National Institute of Science, Law, and Public Policy (NISLAPP)

National Institute of Science, Law, and Public Policy 1400 16th Street, NW, Suite 330, Washington, DC 20036 (202) 462-8800 Fax: (202) 265-6564 [email protected]

Timeline

December 1965-- While working on an ulcer drug, James Schlatter, a chemist at G.D. Searle, accidentally discovers aspartame, a substance that is 180 times sweeter than sugar yet has no calories.

Spring 1967-- Searle begins the safety tests on aspartame that are necessary for applying for FDA approval of food additives.

Fall 1967-- Dr. Harold Waisman, a biochemist at the University of Wisconsin, conducts aspartame safety tests on infant monkeys on behalf of the Searle Company. Of the seven monkeys that were being fed aspartame mixed with milk, one dies and five others have grand mal seizures.

November 1970-- Cyclamate, the reigning low-calorie artificial sweetener -- is pulled off the market after some scientists associate it with cancer. Questions are also raised about safety of saccharin, the only other artificial sweetener on the market, leaving the field wide open for aspartame.

December 18, 1970-- Searle Company executives lay out a "Food and Drug Sweetener Strategy' that they feel will put the FDA into a positive frame of mind about aspartame. An internal policy memo describes psychological tactics the company should use to bring the FDA into a subconscious spirit of participation" with them on aspartame and get FDA regulators into the "habit of saying, "Yes"."

Spring 1971-- Neuroscientist Dr. John Olney (whose pioneering work with monosodium glutamate was responsible for having it removed from baby foods) informs Searle that his studies show that aspartic acid (one of the ingredients of aspartame) caused holes in the brains of infant mice. One of Searle's own researchers confirmed Dr. Olney's findings in a similar study.

February 1973-- After spending tens of millions of dollars conducting safety tests, the G.D. Searle Company applies for FDA approval and submits over 100 studies they claim support aspartame's safety.

March 5, 1973-- One of the first FDA scientists to review the aspartame safety data states that "the information provided (by Searle) is inadequate to permit an evaluation of the potential toxicity of aspartame". She says in her report that in order to be certain that aspartame is safe, further clinical tests are needed.

May 1974-- Attorney, Jim Turner (consumer advocate who was instrumental in getting cyclamate taken off the market) meets with Searle representatives to discuss Dr. Olney's 1971 study which showed that aspartic acid caused holes in the brains of infant mice.

July 26, 1974-- The FDA grants aspartame its first approval for restricted use in dry foods.

August 1974-- Jim Turner and Dr. John Olney file the first objections against aspartame's approval.

March 24, 1976-- Turner and Olney's petition triggers an FDA investigation of the laboratory practices of aspartame's manufacturer, G.D. Searle. The investigation finds Searle's testing procedures shoddy, full of inaccuracies and "manipulated" test data. The investigators report they "had never seen anything as bad as Searle's testing."

January 10, 1977-- The FDA formally requests the U.S. Attorney's office to begin grand jury proceedings to investigate whether indictments should be filed against Searle for knowingly misrepresenting findings and "concealing material facts and making false statements" in aspartame safety tests. This is the first time in the FDA's history that they request a criminal investigation of a manufacturer.

January 26, 1977-- While the grand jury probe is underway, Sidley & Austin, the law firm representing Searle, begins job negotiations with the U.S. Attorney in charge of the investigation, Samuel Skinner.

March 8, 1977-- G. D. Searle hires prominent Washington insider Donald Rumsfeld as the new CEO to try to turn the beleaguered company around. A former Member of Congress and Secretary of Defense in the Ford Administration, Rumsfeld brings in several of his Washington cronies as top management.

July 1, 1977-- Samuel Skinner leaves the U.S. Attorney's office and takes a job with Searle's law firm. (see Jan. 26th)

August 1, 1977-- The Bressler Report, compiled by FDA investigators and headed by Jerome Bressler, is released. The report finds that 98 of the 196 animals died during one of Searle's studies and weren't autopsied until later dates, in some cases over one year after death. Many other errors and inconsistencies are noted. For example, a rat was reported alive, then dead, then alive, then dead again; a mass, a uterine polyp, and ovarian neoplasms were found in animals but not reported or diagnosed in Searle's reports.

December 8, 1977-- U.S. Attorney Skinner's withdrawal and resignation stalls the Searle grand jury investigation for so long that the statue of limitations on the aspartame charges runs out. The grand jury investigation is dropped.

June 1, 1979-- The FDA established a Public Board of Inquiry (PBOI) to rule on safety issues surrounding NutraSweet.

September 30, 1980-- The Public Board of Inquiry concludes NutraSweet should not be approved pending further investigations of brain tumors in animals. The board states it "has not been presented with proof of reasonable certainty that aspartame is safe for use as a food additive."

January 1981-- Donald Rumsfeld, CEO of Searle, states in a sales meeting that he is going to make a big push to get aspartame approved within the year. Rumsfeld says he will use his political pull in Washington, rather than scientific means, to make sure it gets approved.

January 21, 1981-- Ronald Reagan is sworn in as President of the United States. Reagan's transition team, which includes Donald Rumsfeld, CEO of G. D. Searle, hand picks Dr. Arthur Hull Hayes Jr. to be the new FDA Commissioner.

March, 1981-- An FDA commissioner's panel is established to review issues raised by the Public Board of Inquiry.

May 19, 1981-- Three of six in-house FDA scientists who were responsible for reviewing the brain tumor issues, Dr. Robert Condon, Dr. Satya Dubey, and Dr. Douglas Park, advise against approval of NutraSweet, stating on the record that the Searle tests are unreliable and not adequate to determine the safety of aspartame.

July 15, 1981-- In one of his first official acts, Dr. Arthur Hayes Jr., the new FDA commissioner, overrules the Public Board of Inquiry, ignores the recommendations of his own internal FDA team and approves NutraSweet for dry products. Hayes says that aspartame has been shown to be safe for its' proposed uses and says few compounds have withstood such detailed testing and repeated close scrutiny.

October 15, 1982-- The FDA announces that Searle has filed a petition that aspartame be approved as a sweetener in carbonated beverages and other liquids.

July 1, 1983-- The National Soft Drink Association (NSDA) urges the FDA to delay approval of aspartame for carbonated beverages pending further testing because aspartame is very unstable in liquid form. When liquid aspartame is stored in temperatures above 85 degrees Fahrenheit, it breaks down into DKP and formaldehyde, both of which are known toxins.

July 8, 1983-- The National Soft Drink Association drafts an objection to the final ruling which permits the use of aspartame in carbonated beverages and syrup bases and requests a hearing on the objections. The association says that Searle has not provided responsible certainty that aspartame and its' degradation products are safe for use in soft drinks.

August 8, 1983-- Consumer Attorney, Jim Turner of the Community Nutrition Institute and Dr. Woodrow Monte, Arizona State University's Director of Food Science and Nutritional Laboratories, file suit with the FDA objecting to aspartame approval based on unresolved safety issues.

September, 1983-- FDA Commissioner Hayes resigns under a cloud of controversy about his taking unauthorized rides aboard a General Foods jet. (General foods is a major customer of NutraSweet) Burson-Marsteller, Searle's public relation firm (which also represented several of NutraSweet's major users), immediately hires Hayes as senior scientific consultant.

Fall 1983-- The first carbonated beverages containing aspartame are sold for public consumption.

November 1984-- Center for Disease Control (CDC) "Evaluation of consumer complaints related to aspartame use." (summary by B. Mullarkey)

November 3, 1987-- U.S. hearing, "NutraSweet: Health and Safety Concerns," Committee on Labor and Human Resources, Senator Howard Metzenbaum, chairman.

********************

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/aspartameNM/message/857 RTM: www.dorway.com: original documents and long reviews of flaws in aspartame toxicity research 7.31.2 rmforall

http://www.dorway.com/upipart1.txt UPI reporter Gregory Gordon: 96K 3-part expose Oct 1987

*"Survey of aspartame studies: correlation of outcome and funding sources," 1998, unpublished: http://www.dorway.com/peerrev.html Walton found 166 separate published studies in the peer reviewed medical literature, which had relevance for questions of human safety. The 74 studies funded by industry all (100%) attested to aspartame's safety, whereas of the 92 non-industry funded studies, 84 (91%) identified a problem. Six of the seven non-industry funded studies that were favorable to aspartame safety were from the FDA, which has a public record that shows a strong pro-industry bias. Ralph G. Walton, MD, Prof. of Clinical Psychology, Northeastern Ohio Universities, College of Medicine, Dept. of Psychiatry, Youngstown, OH 44501, Chairman, The Center for Behavioral Medicine, Northside Medical Center, 500 Gypsy Lane, P.O. Box 240 Youngstown, OH 44501 330-740-3621 [email protected] http://www.neoucom.edu/DEPTS/Psychiatry/walton.htm ***********************************

*


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I was diagnosed with an allergy to the stuff nearly thirty years ago. My doctors will not allow the stuff in their home or office. It was supposed to be used in only soft drinks but that was quickly forgotten when they rushed it through the FDA approval process. It is poison to me. GB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

PackerBacker said:


> Oh, well if WebMD says it's OK.
> 
> None what so ever? How could you possibly no that?
> 
> There are plenty of red flags about this product for me to avoid it.


Go ahead and avoid it then. Yes, I understand that some people are allergic to it. That doesn't make it dangerous.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

BillS said:


> Go ahead and avoid it then. Yes, I understand that some people are allergic to it. That doesn't make it dangerous.


I am pleased that you feel it isn't dangerous. Would you be willing to clean up the hurled contents of my stomach that misses my porcelin-god?


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Could be the lesser of two evils if some can't stay away from sugar and the resulting weight gain.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

If you're drinking enough that the sugar would matter you have other problems.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanx for these vids.... YES ASPERTAME IS QUITE BAD!!!!!

Its a NEROTOXIN and should be blocked!! (It IS blocked in other countires but NO not here..... THATS HOW BIG PHARMA MAKES THIER $$$$$ (Off ppl getting sick from this crap))


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Starting day 5 of no caffeine and no aspartame.
I will admit, I have been drinking a lot of the stuff. I have known for a while it's not good for me but, we all do things that are not good for us in one way or another. I have been having some issues that have been gradually building over a couple years. My weight which I have always had an issue with, my hearing is getting worse. The tinnitus has now reached a roaring level. Although the eye doctor says I don't need glasses, my vision is skewed a bit. The biggest problem I have is my moodiness and headaches. I have had headaches almost every day fo over two years. 2 bad enough to have to go to the hospital. I am hoping in a weird way aspartame is the cause of some of it. We will see how things go in the coming weeks.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

JustCliff said:


> Starting day 5 of no caffeine and no aspartame.


:congrat: Pulling for you!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Dude111 said:


> Thanx for these vids.... YES ASPERTAME IS QUITE BAD!!!!!
> 
> Its a NEROTOXIN and should be blocked!! (It IS blocked in other countires but NO not here..... THATS HOW BIG PHARMA MAKES THIER $$$$$ (Off ppl getting sick from this crap))


What other countries?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

aspartame is a protein based chemical. it came out while I was pregnant with my son. many of my friends urged me to use it rather than sugar. I refused to. later I found out that PKU disease is a protein storage problem, if you get to much protein it gets stored in the organs such as the brain causing retardation. while my son does not have that problem one of my friends has two kids with that disease. the first one has a bigger problem with it because she used aspartame during her pregnancy. I do not use aspartame at all nor do I give it to my DH or others in my house. I would tell anyone who is or will became pregnant, not to use it. what can harm one person may not harm someone else. we all have to make our own choices.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> Starting day 5 of no caffeine and no aspartame.
> I will admit, I have been drinking a lot of the stuff. I have known for a while it's not good for me but, we all do things that are not good for us in one way or another. I have been having some issues that have been gradually building over a couple years. My weight which I have always had an issue with, my hearing is getting worse. The tinnitus has now reached a roaring level. Although the eye doctor says I don't need glasses, my vision is skewed a bit. The biggest problem I have is my moodiness and headaches. I have had headaches almost every day fo over two years. 2 bad enough to have to go to the hospital. I am hoping in a weird way aspartame is the cause of some of it. We will see how things go in the coming weeks.


Going cold turkey off caffeine will give you one heck a headache. Not sure about about the aspartame, I never take it nor do I drink any cola's, they're a headache trigger for me. Caffeine is a double edged sword, i love it and it does help with headaches at times, but like I said beware about leaving it cold turkey. Good luck with your effort.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

We quit all caffeine and sugar for a while a couple of years ago. It felt like I had the flu for over a week. The withdrawal was horrible but after that it was great. Sadly I'm still useless without a cup of coffee or a monster in the morning. Need to kick it again. That first cup of coffee after 6 months caffeine and sugar free was NICE though.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Thanks all!
Unfortunatly the headaches from caffeine will go un-noticed. i have had headaches for over 2 years almost every day. One of the reasons I am giving it up. i have tried many things to get rid of them. Been to the doctor once about them. Going again next week and schedule a scan of my head. Right now I am taking a couple of things that are doing pretty good at keeping them in check but, I can't keep doing this. One medication I am taking now I got from a freind. If I get caught using it, I will loose my job. I only have a little over a week of it left so... 
If we were in a long term SHTF situation, I don't think I could have made it this long. I probably would have taken myself out by now. Mind you these are not "oh I have a headache headaches. These are blurred vision, throwing up, can't function headaches. 
I can't help but think by quitting aspartame my headaches will improve.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Your better off drinking sugary soda than this fake stuff. Any of it. I have a friend addicted to diet coke... Heck it's got one of those in it. She has horrible withdrawals when trying to stop, beyond the caffeine headache...she drinks coffee too, so not sure it's caffeine, by she gets the shakes.
> 
> That mess is bad for ya!


I used to drink diet Dr Pepper all day everyday & I had no problems coming off of it as long as I replaced the caffeine. I gradually decreased caffeine by switching to brewed tea, those headaches are no fun


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

stayingthegame said:


> aspartame is a protein based chemical. it came out while I was pregnant with my son. many of my friends urged me to use it rather than sugar. I refused to. later I found out that PKU disease is a protein storage problem, if you get to much protein it gets stored in the organs such as the brain causing retardation. while my son does not have that problem one of my friends has two kids with that disease. the first one has a bigger problem with it because she used aspartame during her pregnancy. I do not use aspartame at all nor do I give it to my DH or others in my house. I would tell anyone who is or will became pregnant, not to use it. what can harm one person may not harm someone else. we all have to make our own choices.


I did a quick look-up of PKU and found something about it on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenylketonuria



> Phenylketonuria was discovered by the Norwegian physician Ivar Asbjørn Følling in 1934 when he noticed hyperphenylalaninemia (HPA) was associated with mental retardation. In Norway, this disorder is known as Følling's disease, named after its discoverer. Dr. Følling was one of the first physicians to apply detailed chemical analysis to the study of disease. His careful analysis of the urine of two affected siblings led him to request many physicians near Oslo to test the urine of other affected patients. This led to the discovery of the same substance he had found in eight other patients. He conducted tests and found reactions that gave rise to benzaldehyde and benzoic acid, which led him to conclude that the compound contained a benzene ring. Further testing showed the melting point to be the same as phenylpyruvic acid, which indicated that the substance was in the urine. His careful science inspired many to pursue similar meticulous and painstaking research with other disorders. It was recently suggested that PKU may resemble amyloid diseases, such as Alzheimer's disease and Parkinson's disease, due to the formation of toxic amyloid-like assemblies phenylalanine.


Would this PKU be "naturally" inherited through the parents or would this PKU be created through the use of the aspartame?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

PKU is a genetic disease. I believe that it is recessive and both parents need to be carriers for a child to have it. the hospitals test for PKU very early after birth, around one week old. the baby has to have had some milk or other food for about 48 hours before they can test.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Thanks all!
> Unfortunatly the headaches from caffeine will go un-noticed. i have had headaches for over 2 years almost every day. One of the reasons I am giving it up. i have tried many things to get rid of them. Been to the doctor once about them. Going again next week and schedule a scan of my head. Right now I am taking a couple of things that are doing pretty good at keeping them in check but, I can't keep doing this. One medication I am taking now I got from a freind. If I get caught using it, I will loose my job. I only have a little over a week of it left so...
> If we were in a long term SHTF situation, I don't think I could have made it this long. I probably would have taken myself out by now. Mind you these are not "oh I have a headache headaches. These are blurred vision, throwing up, can't function headaches.
> I can't help but think by quitting aspartame my headaches will improve.


Goodness, two years? Have you been checked by a natural doctor for food allergies? I get them when fronts come through, like today is my first headache free day since Monday and we have rain front coming through now. Crazy.

Damn. I couldn't imagine. If you want more info on the testing I received from my natural med doctor, I'll post it. I know some don't want to look the route so I won't force info on ya.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have a few misalignment issues with my neck, spine, collar bones and ribs. I play and worked a bit too hard. LOL
Today is day 14 with no aspartame and new meds. I have not felt this good in a very long time. My mood is a 180 deg difference. I have not had a headache in two days. I have only taken pain meds twice in 2 1/2 days where i was taking it every 6 hours. I really feel alive right now even though it's 10 till midnight. I can't say that it's 100% from giving up the aspartame. But it would be a hell of a coincidence if not.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

when I was drinking diet soda yrs ago, I was allergic to Aspertame and didn't know it. I used to dig myself so hard that I would actually bleed from the Aspertame in me, one time I mentioned to a Dr that I changed soap six times because they were making me itch, he said, I'ts nothing on your body, it's something in your body, lay off the diet coke and Aspertame, I did and the itching stopped in about 2 weeks. that stuff should have never been allowed to be used.the last I knew, there were over 170 side affects from Aspertame.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Seems like I remember a story of some diet soda which was sent over to the middle east for our troops, and because of the heat, maybe, the Aspertame turned into a Formaldahyde type substance and poisoned a whole bunch of people. I don't remember the details, could be wrong, but at any rate the stuff does seem to be bad juju.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I am on day four of no aspartame and man the withdrawals are getting to me. On top of all of the issues already stated in this post aspartame is also an appetite augmenter according to studies. I am hoping that is true because I need to loose some weight.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My mother in law lasted 3 days with no aspartame. She was BAD with withdraws. She just bought (4) 6 packs of diet 7-up.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Keep at it. It does take a while from what I understand on some folks. I am doing pretty well without it. I really don't miss it at all. I think i'm on day 24 or so.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't understand how hundreds of millions of people have used it for decades without any serious health problems.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

dixiemama said:


> My mother in law lasted 3 days with no aspartame. She was BAD with withdraws. She just bought (4) 6 packs of diet 7-up.


If she is missing diet soda, Zevia is pretty good, although expensive if not on sale. Sweetened with stevia, you can find it usually at Earth Fare, Whole Foods, natural type food stores, lots of different flavors.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We don't have those stores unfortunately. We've tried to get her to drink everything in stores but she won't do it. She stays sick and I seriously believe she has an allergy to it. She just won't bring it up to her doc and even if she did, he wldnt test her (he has a 'I'm a doc I know what I'm doing you don't kind of attitude)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

swjohnsey said:


> I don't understand how hundreds of millions of people have used it for decades without any serious health problems.


Just because hundreds of millions of people have no allergies to peanut butter doesn't mean that there isn't a small percentage that does have an allergic reaction to it.

Just because hundreds of millions of people have no allergies to the peppercorn family, doesn't mean that I don't have an allergy to it, and my cousin ... and a few people that I met ... and ...

Every person's DNA is different, different reactions to different substances ... and I seem to be fairly reactive to many substances, some allergies are annoying - some are killers.

So far, I haven't died from any of my allergies, yet.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

That's 'xactly what I'm sayin'. Aspirin is considered a very safe drug but some folks can't tolerate it. For most folks aspertame is safe. I'm one of 'em.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I get a headache from it


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

swjohnsey said:


> I don't understand how hundreds of millions of people have used it for decades without any serious health problems.


On the surface it does not appear to cause "serious" health problems. I never realized what a bastard I had become until the last 6 months or so. I never attributed it aspartame. Some other things maybe but not that. 
On another good note. I am dropping pounds off WITHOUT drinking diet drinks. I have only had water for 25(?) days now. I actually still have several 2L drinks hear in the house and I am not even close to wanting any of it. Why the hell can't I quit smoking this easily??!! LOL

EDIT: Just wanted to add. In a SHTF situation I would have been surprised that my mental state would have improved a certain degree. Just wondering how many people will find out, because of hard times, that they weren't as sick or were making themselves sick with what they were eating or drinking.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently did a field test. I drink lotsa aspartame, prolly a 2l diet soda a day or so. When I hiked the Appalachian Trail for 5 1/2 months I drank only water, and an occassional regular soda and a couple of beers. I didn't notice any difference in my mental attitude, mood, whatever.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

swjohnsey said:


> I recently did a field test. I drink lotsa aspartame, prolly a 2l diet soda a day or so. When I hiked the Appalachian Trail for 5 1/2 months I drank only water, and an occassional regular soda and a couple of beers. I didn't notice any difference in my mental attitude, mood, whatever.


If I drank 21 diet sodas in a day, I would be sick as a dog ... but then again if I drink 1, I'd be sick as a dog.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

*Andi said:


> If I drank 21 diet sodas in a day, I would be sick as a dog ... but then again if I drink 1, I'd be sick as a dog.


2 liter, almost as bad.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My mil will have a worse mood/attitude SHTF; she was unbearable these past few days without it. 

My husband will be sick as well, but he's addicted to Mtn Dew. They need to make that in a powder so I can store it for him.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Bump

Well... I am 2 days short of 9 weeks without any aspartame or caffeine. The only thing other than water I have had to drink ar 2 small juice glasses of cranberry juice. I am gradually still losing weight with no real modification in diet. I have a great deal more energy than 3 months ago. I don't get nearly as hungry as before and this last week or so my stomach doesn't growl if I'm late for a meal. My cravings for sugar are going away but it's still a tough road.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Aspartame, GMO corn, MSG, Flouride, and some Psychotropics! Let's rock and roll! Note picture to your left! Or the one above!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I have never been able to drink any soft drink containing aspartame - Like dixiemama, it gives me terrible headaches.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

To continue on the original discussion

http://www.latimes.com/science/scie...ial-sweeteners-river-20131216,0,4820901.story



> Canadian researchers think they have found a great way to trace the travels of treated sewage after it is discharged into rivers: Follow the artificial sweeteners.
> 
> The scientists found elevated concentrations of four sweeteners - cyclamate, saccharin, sucralose, and acesulfame - in water samples collected along the length of the Grand River in Ontario, Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This article passes the piss test...Our world gets sadder everyday....


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

When I was a teen I only drank diet Pepsi, not because I had a weight issue but just because I liked the taste more. When I moved to Boston to go to school for a year and a half I was as broke as you'd expect any 17 year old collage kid to be.. too young for a job. Anyways I was too poor to afford soda so I went a whole two years without it. When I came back to Washington after school and had a job I couldn't stand diet Pepsi anymore it just didn't sit right so I stopped drinking it entirely It even kind of made me feel nasty like if I had just stuffed my face at McDonald's. I now drink mostly juices, teas, water and milk. Oh and beer and alcohol on some occasions. 

FDA also says raw milk is Dangerous. Guess the government knows what's best right?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BillS said:


> I can't take any of that seriously. I checked webmd. Nothing there on it. It's not like the New England Journal of Medicine declared it to be dangerous. There aren't any studies that have shown it to be unsafe. I think one of the motivations in attacking things like aspartame is a hostility towards capitalism and blind prejudice in favor of organic and natural foods.





> Go ahead and avoid it then. Yes, I understand that some people are allergic to it. That doesn't make it dangerous.


BillS, Have you read ANYTHING that says it is SAFE? Other than the FDA? We all are aware that things are approved that are not good for us. Personally, I do not need to NOT feel sick if there is information that says that 1000s are. If many people are having a reaction, I don't have to thumb my nose because I don't feel those symptoms.

BillS, do you drink diet sodas? Or does your wife?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

My question is: Since aspartame, acefulame and sucralose are found in waste water and recycled water, can it be filtered at the consumer level with a consume based filter? (Brita, Pur, etc.)


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Well...It's been a year ago today I stopped drinking soda. I did have 1 regular root beer 6 months ago but no aspartame. Mood is still good and don't have the depression issues that I did have. I have been drinking water almost exclusively during this time. I can count the number of other drinks, juice or milk, on both hands. I have never drank coffee and tea acts as a purgative to me. So I guess I will keep with the water.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Well...It's been a year ago today I stopped drinking soda. I did have 1 regular root beer 6 months ago but no aspartame. Mood is still good and don't have the depression issues that I did have. I have been drinking water almost exclusively during this time. I can count the number of other drinks, juice or milk, on both hands. I have never drank coffee and tea acts as a purgative to me. So I guess I will keep with the water.


What a great story, JustCliff!

I am a water drinker and have been most of my life. I grew up with water being what we drank. But I have come to realize that all water is not good, and I have a water pitcher with a charcoal filter that all my drinking and cooking water goes through. The one thing these do not take out is fluoride and I need to spend a couple hundred to get that water system for SHTF anyway.

So glad I am not living in West Virginia in that water challenge. You can drink the water unless you are pregnant? Nah. That says don't drink any tap water. This has to be a wakeup call for all preppers. It could be me and it could be you.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good to hear!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

